# PopUp im Vordergrund + bei Klick schliessen



## chritz tosh (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

per JS öffne ich ein PopUp und halte es mit einer Funktion immer im Vordergrund.
Jetzt möchte ich, dass mit Klick auf den Link im PopUp (und somit Öffnen des neuen Fensters) das PopUp geschlossen wird. 

Mit onclick="self.close()" geht's nicht.

Ist dies so überhaupt möglich und wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank,
Gruß,
chritz


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Oktober 2004)

Wie, was wo.... wo ist der Link, welches Fenster soll geschlossen werden,...und wie wurde es geöffnet....

das klingt recht verworren.


----------



## chritz tosh (29. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, dachte ich mir, sonst wärens wohl schon mehr Antworten gewesen ...

Also, folgender Sachverhalt:  
Beim Aufrufen einer Website soll per PopUp ein Hinweis erscheinen.
In diesem Hinweis befindet sich ein Schalter, um eine Folgeseite aufzurufen.
Diese Folgeseite mit näheren Informationen ist ebenfalls ein PopUp (unschön, ich weiss!) und steht nach Aufruf hinter dem PopUp mit dem Hinweis (da dies ja laut Funktion immer im Vordergrund stehen soll).

Sodele, und jetzt wollte ich das Hinweis-Fenster schliessen lassen, wenn ich den Link zur Folgeseite aufrufe.

Mit folgender Funktion rufe ich das (Hinweis-)PopUp auf:

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
F1 = window.open("datei.htm","datei","width=500,height=332,left=0,top=0");
self.focus();
//-->
</script>

Damit das PopUp nach Aufruf auch vor der eigentlichen Seite bleibt, verwende ich im PopUp-Fenster folgende Funktion:

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function immervorn() {
  self.focus();
  window.setTimeout("immervorn()",100);
}
//-->
</script>

</head>

<body onLoad="immervorn()">

Wie bekomme ich denn das Ding jetzt automatisch wieder zu?


Hoffe, ich habe Euch mein Problem jetzt ausreichend erklärt.

Vielen Dank für Lösungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge und habt Mitleid mit einem "Grünschnabel" auf diesem Gebiet!

Gruß,
chritz


----------

